# BayPhoto Mid-Gloss metal print review



## jsecordphoto (Dec 3, 2014)

So I order a lot of metal prints. I pretty much always recommend them to customers, I just love the look of my work printed on metal. About a year ago, I ordered test 8x12's from Adoramapix and BayPhoto, and got one of the free sample packs from Aluminyze. I just found BayPhoto's to be the best quality, Adoramapix's float mount was just corkboard and looked cheesy (a minor flaw, but presentation is everything right?) and Aluminyze had similar quality to BayPhoto but was around 30% more expensive. 

I only offer the High Gloss finish through my site, after ordering samples of each that's what I felt looked best. The Satin (really a matte) finish just looked dull to me. The problem with the high gloss, as I'm sure some of you know, is that they tend to glare horribly depending on lighting. The contrast and color is amazing, but if customers hung their metal print with lots of direct lighting....not so good. 

So when BayPhoto announced their new mid gloss finish a few weeks ago, I knew I had to try them out. I ordered a few 8x12s, a 12x18, and 2 16x24's, a few daytime scenes and a Milky Way photo. I just got them in last night, and they look amazing! The mid gloss handles glare substantially better, while retaining the color and contrast. I won't say that they are quite as vibrant as the high gloss, but it's worth losing a bit of that in exchange for less glare. They remind me of a lustre paper print, with a touch more sheen. 

I did take a few photos of the metal prints on my wall before I delivered them to customers, but the photos weren't the best representation of how they look in person. 

Anyway just wanted to do a quick write up on these because they are so new. If you're looking for a great way to display your work....these kick ass.


----------



## Mr.Photo (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you for your write up on these.  I just recently heard of the mid gloss prints on BayPhoto, and was curious about it.  I've been lusting to try printing one of my photo's on metal, but wasn't sure if I should go with the mid gloss or the high gloss.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 3, 2014)

I've used AdoramaPix a couple of times for metal prints of some 4x5 negative scans. My images are b&w and look amazing with the Silver Satin metal print option. They almost look 3D.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr.Photo said:


> Thank you for your write up on these.  I just recently heard of the mid gloss prints on BayPhoto, and was curious about it.  I've been lusting to try printing one of my photo's on metal, but wasn't sure if I should go with the mid gloss or the high gloss.



Both are good, but if you have any direct light where you plan on hanging the print, I'd go with mid gloss. I'd like to only offer the mid gloss on my site because I never know where a customer will be hanging their prints


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 3, 2014)

Light Guru said:


> I've used AdoramaPix a couple of times for metal prints of some 4x5 negative scans. My images are b&w and look amazing with the Silver Satin metal print option. They almost look 3D.



I recently tried a b+w photo on metallic paper, which looked great. I didn't like the finishes where the metal shows through on my color images, but I bet b+w would look good


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 3, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > I've used AdoramaPix a couple of times for metal prints of some 4x5 negative scans. My images are b&w and look amazing with the Silver Satin metal print option. They almost look 3D.
> ...



Yea I would not like the metal showing on color images. But I mainly shoot B&W film on the 4x5 camera.  I just wish I has the $$ to get prints bigger then the 24x30 inch metal prints I've done.


----------



## runnah (Jan 15, 2015)

Price range? Do they do anything bigger than 16x24?


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 15, 2015)

I just ordered 4 of the regular gloss options from BayPhoto as Christmas gifts. They looked spectacular, if a bit too shiny. I'll keep this in mind for the future! 

As you mentioned, when it comes to float mounts, BayPhoto wins.


----------



## sm4him (Jan 15, 2015)

What perfect timing for this thread! I've got two, possibly more, pictures that I have really wanted to have done as metal prints, but just haven't been able to decide who I should go with for the printing. With regular printing, it's no big deal--you choose a few places, have some test 8x10s done and if you don't like 'em, you're not out that much. But metal prints are a bigger investment, so I wanted at least SOME idea of who was going to really produce the quality.

I think I'll give BayPhoto a try with the mid-gloss option! The quality of the float mount is pretty important to me as these are both images I'll submit at some point for possible exhibits in my area.


----------



## Austin Greene (Jan 15, 2015)

sm4him said:


> What perfect timing for this thread! I've got two, possibly more, pictures that I have really wanted to have done as metal prints, but just haven't been able to decide who I should go with for the printing. With regular printing, it's no big deal--you choose a few places, have some test 8x10s done and if you don't like 'em, you're not out that much. But metal prints are a bigger investment, so I wanted at least SOME idea of who was going to really produce the quality.
> 
> I think I'll give BayPhoto a try with the mid-gloss option! The quality of the float mount is pretty important to me as these are both images I'll submit at some point for possible exhibits in my area.



They also have exhibit mounts for their metal prints if you want. Basically the print sunk into a float frame.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Jan 15, 2015)

runnah said:


> Price range? Do they do anything bigger than 16x24?



I've only had up to 20x30 metal prints done, but my buddy has ordered a 30x45 (which looked amazing) and I believe they do even bigger. I know they offer 20x60 panoramas which I REALLY want to do, just need to find a customer who wants a metal print that big lol. I'm not positive, but I believe they offer custom sizes with the price based on xx/square inch


----------



## ruggedshutter (Jan 16, 2015)

Bayphoto offers custom sizes as well, which most places won't do.


----------

